# Odd things about superheroes...



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 16, 2017)

That often get handwaved away:

1) Many of them are talented at sewing.  Fast, too.  And nobody notices how much spandex they're stockpiling.

2)  Few of the tech guys are billionaires.  Even those that are seldom take the next step and get gov't contracts for their best stuff.

3)  How do tech guys build, maintain & repair their stuff and still maintain their secret identities?  Why doesn't someone notice unusual parts being made and shipped to stately Wayne Manor?  The Batmobile does NOT use parts readily available at Pep Boys.

(Also, why doesn't the Batmobile get ticketed, booted, and towed?  It's an unlicensed, unregistered, uninspected car with no insurance?)

4)  Why aren't more of them sleep deprived or addicted to uppers, considering their schedules?

5)  Where do they get health care insurance, and how expensive is it?  Is Gamma Radiation exposure a pre-existing condition?



This is just the tip of the iceberg, of course.  What else have you noticed?  Chime in!


----------



## Ed Laprade (Oct 16, 2017)

6) Why do any of those who have regular jobs, still have them? (Not that there are very many of them in the first place.)


----------



## Raunalyn (Oct 16, 2017)

I think the obvious is in order here...

7. How is it that a pair of glasses are such an effective disguise?


----------



## ccs (Oct 16, 2017)

Why/how are major cities & buildings higher than about 2 stories tall remotely financially possible?
Given what happens (in Metropolis for ex) on a regular basis, insurance costs would forbid anyone living or building there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 17, 2017)

9) How did a bunch of (seemingly) low-tech or tech-eschewing Amazons create an invisible plane with advanced aeronautic & avionic technology...along with completely invisible fuel?  And what is the operatonal range of that thing, considering she probably can't get her invisible fuel anywhere else but Themyscira?

How do you read dials on an invisible aircraft?


----------



## Richards (Oct 17, 2017)

Here's a superhero question posited by Hobbes:




Johnathan


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 17, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 9) How did a bunch of (seemingly) low-tech or tech-eschewing Amazons create an invisible plane with advanced aeronautic & avionic technology...along with completely invisible fuel?  And what is the operatonal range of that thing, considering she probably can't get her invisible fuel anywhere else but Themyscira?
> 
> How do you read dials on an invisible aircraft?




To quote the evil clown Bard from "Standard Action", "If I wave my hands around and say 'MAGIC!' will that be enough of an explanation for you?"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 17, 2017)

Richards said:


> Here's a superhero question posited by Hobbes:
> 
> View attachment 89804
> 
> Johnathan




The squeezing in isn't the amazing part.  It's the STAYING in.


----------



## megamania (Oct 17, 2017)

10.  How is it men's clothes only rip and stretch in a certain and women's rip and tear differently?

11.  Speaking of women..... you can tell if its cold even if they are wearing thick leather tops or even sometimes armor......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 17, 2017)

12) What happens when Superman (or an analogous character) sneezes?  Coughs?

13) Who was The Hulk's tailor?  Those pants- they fit a 5'10, 150lb man (guessing) AND a 7'+ 1000lb behemoth in the waist and inseam, of not the actual legs.  Why did his tailor only sell him purple pants?  How is it that a white atomic scientist who wears purple pants all the time isn't thought of as more unusual and at least semi infamous, when Prince (who often did likewise), was recognizable worldwide?  Shouldn't that have made him at least as recognizable a scientist as Michio Kaku, Neil DeGrasse Tyson or at least Bill Nye?  Beaker?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 17, 2017)

Ed Laprade said:


> 6) Why do any of those who have regular jobs, still have them? (Not that there are very many of them in the first place.)




14) How do the young heroes not keep getting suspended from school?  If they are home schooled, how have their parents or legal guardians not become aware of their secret IDs?

15) Odds are good they're not all atheists, so how do heroes who practice a religion deal with conflicts between their faith and their vigilantism?  Do orthodox Jewish ones not do super stuff on the sabbath?  Do Mormon or 7th Day Adventist ones do their missionary work?

16) What happens when they meet "divine beings" other than the subject of their faith?  What about when they meet the ones they DO believe in?  

17)  Those who claim to be the divine beings of human myth...how did they first deal with nonbelievers?  How do they deal with believers, especially if they're from a pantheon that is largely relegated to "myth" as opposed to an active religion?


----------



## megamania (Oct 17, 2017)

14)  Banner + radiation = hulk.     Spider + radiation = power giving bite    cosmic radiation = fantastic four........          radiation + cancer = very expensive medical bills.......  I feel cheated.

15)  NYC drinking water must give powers since 75% of super powered people live there......

16)  male sasquatch looks the same as female..... just different colored hair......  ?!?

17)  How come only beautiful people are in the crowds and few terrible acne or missing teeth people are?   Where are the average Wal-Mart customers?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 17, 2017)

> 16) male sasquatch looks the same as female..... just different colored hair...... ?!?




I missed that.



> 17) How come only beautiful people are in the crowds and few terrible acne or missing teeth people are? Where are the average Wal-Mart customers?




18) Where are the Average Joe, "Wall-Martian" & po' folk supers?  99.99% of them are in great shape, have no disabilities, perfect eyes & teeth.  Most are middle-class or higher.  Where is Super Tommy Jacks, the Atomic Ranch Hand with his fearsome Laser Chaw?


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 17, 2017)

Where's the Australian Spiderman? I guarantee he'd be a bit scarier than the American version.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 17, 2017)

Dioltach said:


> Where's the Australian Spiderman? I guarantee he'd be a bit scarier than the American version.




"Look out, it's Funnelweb Fred and Rodger Redback!!!"


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 17, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 12) What happens when Superman (or an analogous character) sneezes?  Coughs?
> 
> 13) Who was The Hulk's tailor?  Those pants- they fit a 5'10, 150lb man (guessing) AND a 7'+ 1000lb behemoth in the waist and inseam, of not the actual legs.  Why did his tailor only sell him purple pants?  How is it that a white atomic scientist who wears purple pants all the time isn't thought of as more unusual and at least semi infamous, when Prince (who often did likewise), was recognizable worldwide?  Shouldn't that have made him at least as recognizable a scientist as Michio Kaku, Neil DeGrasse Tyson or at least Bill Nye?  Beaker?




and why is it that no matter what Banner is wearing, the Hulks pants always turn purple - is it a feature of the amazing stretch fabric?

and where do all the Villains get their minions from? IS there like a stooge recruiting office?

where exactly does a New York teenager get the chemicals to make web fluid?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 17, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> and where do all the Villains get their minions from? IS there like a stooge recruiting office?




I suspect it's an associates degree at DeVry or ITT Tech.



> where exactly does a New York teenager get the chemicals to make web fluid?




And why hasn't this put him on a watched list?

Why, with his moral compass, hasn't he tried to get grants- or a position with a major engineering/tech company to multiply the positive impact of his webbing a thousandfold by making Devices for crowd control, safety gear, and countless other uses?


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 17, 2017)

megamania said:


> 17)  How come only beautiful people are in the crowds and few terrible acne or missing teeth people are?   Where are the average Wal-Mart customers?




At Wal-Mart?


----------



## Blue (Oct 17, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How is it that a white atomic scientist who wears purple pants all the time isn't thought of as more unusual and at least semi infamous, when Prince (who often did likewise), was recognizable worldwide?  Shouldn't that have made him at least as recognizable a scientist as Michio Kaku, Neil DeGrasse Tyson or at least Bill Nye?  Beaker?




That's it, the next superhero I play is SO going to be Neil DeGrasse Tyson in his secret identity.


----------



## Random Bystander (Oct 17, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Why, with his moral compass, hasn't he tried to get grants- or a position with a major engineering/tech company to multiply the positive impact of his webbing a thousandfold by making Devices for crowd control, safety gear, and countless other uses?



...Quite possibly, his moral compass.

Ten issues till the company head is using the web-fluid for a war machine of some sort; fifteen to twenty before their government (or some "rogue agency") tries to use it to round up and massacre/mind control mutants..._Again_.

/Magneto was right. /s /maybe


----------



## Richards (Oct 17, 2017)

I remember reading a comic once that had a panel of Bruce Banner in a clothing store, looking surprised and impressed at a clearance rack of purple stretch pants at ridiculously low prices.

And in the Marvel universe, there was a villain named Taskmaster who trained minions to go work for other supervillains.  I think his first appearance was in an issue of the Avengers.

Johnathan


----------



## MarkB (Oct 18, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 12) What happens when Superman (or an analogous character) sneezes?  Coughs?




Something like this.

[video=youtube;CjweLkPw5Y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjweLkPw5Y4[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 18, 2017)

Random Bystander said:


> ...Quite possibly, his moral compass.
> 
> Ten issues till the company head is using the web-fluid for a war machine of some sort; fifteen to twenty before their government (or some "rogue agency") tries to use it to round up and massacre/mind control mutants..._Again_.
> 
> /Magneto was right. /s /maybe



True, context DOES matter, and the Marvel mutant racism crisis has to be factored in.

OTOH, think about force multiplication.

Imagine what his web fluid could do as a less-than-lethal option for police alongside rubber bullets, tear gas, teasers, vertigo-inducing strobe lasers, water cannons sonic panels, and the rest of the current generation of adhesive ordinance.  As I recall, he's stopped speeding vehicles with that stuff- safer than spike strips, right?

In his hands, his invention does a lot of good.  In the hands of thousands of law enforcement agents, federal, state and civil, there would be more chance of abuse, but SO much more potential for good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 18, 2017)

MarkB said:


> Something like this.
> 
> [video=youtube;CjweLkPw5Y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjweLkPw5Y4[/video]




Clearly, the son of Krypton should probably avoid drinking beer or eating beans.  Or cabbage.  Anything that could make him..._gassy_.*






* side note: I once played a heavyworlder alien super whose metabolism was shrewlike, but whose immune system & digestive tract was incompatible with certain terrestrial proteins.  So while she had to eat a lot of food, she also ran the risk of illness therefrom.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 18, 2017)

What are the insurance rates for everyone?


----------



## billd91 (Oct 18, 2017)

Why does New York get all the cool heroes while the Midwest gets all the weirdos like Flatman, Big Bertha, and Mr. I?


----------



## billd91 (Oct 18, 2017)

Why does virtually everybody have rock hard and well-defined abs, even aging, geeky scientists like Mr. Fantastic?


----------



## billd91 (Oct 18, 2017)

What kind of kinky things do heroes do with their powers (assuming they sometimes feel the urge to do kinky things with them)?


----------



## billd91 (Oct 18, 2017)

Back when Beast was with the Avengers (and blue and furry), he seemed fairly popular with the ladies. What was *that* all about?


----------



## billd91 (Oct 18, 2017)

How do heroes manage to avoid traumatic brain injuries and, ultimately, CTE with all the fights they get into and all the times they get knocked unconscious?
For that matter, how do the Hardy Boys avoid the same?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 18, 2017)

billd91 said:


> What kind of kinky things do heroes do with their powers (assuming they sometimes feel the urge to do kinky things with them)?




I am not proud to say that I know a few jokes.






Who do I think I'm kidding?


----------



## MarkB (Oct 18, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Clearly, the son of Krypton should probably avoid drinking beer or eating beans.  Or cabbage.  Anything that could make him..._gassy_.




Or, indeed, more intimate activities that may involve involuntary discharges.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 18, 2017)

MarkB said:


> Or, indeed, more intimate activities that may involve involuntary discharges.




A classic!


----------



## Eltab (Oct 18, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 12) What happens when Superman (or an analogous character) sneezes?  Coughs?



Larry Niven did a whole essay on the problems involved while trying to get Superman to reproduce.  (We can't allow Kryptonians to go extinct!)

Poor Lois; she doesn't know what she's in for.

_Edit: I'm thinking of the same article as the link above.  Too bad my web browser has to inspect every new link twice before following it._


----------



## Eltab (Oct 18, 2017)

billd91 said:


> What kind of kinky things do heroes do with their powers (assuming they sometimes feel the urge to do kinky things with them)?



I suppose Mr. Fantastic has a personal solution (which doesn't do anybody else any good) to the problem that leads a normal man to want to buy Viagra.


----------



## Eltab (Oct 18, 2017)

All the superheroes with Secret Identities - nobody at all ever notices that they 'just disappear' when scary / dangerous / exciting stuff happens?


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 18, 2017)

Eltab said:


> All the superheroes with Secret Identities - nobody at all ever notices that they 'just disappear' when scary / dangerous / exciting stuff happens?




I think that Rorschach had the best practical solution to that; homeless "The End is Nigh" guy.


----------



## megamania (Oct 18, 2017)

unfortunately..... possible true


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 18, 2017)

Eltab said:


> All the superheroes with Secret Identities - nobody at all ever notices that they 'just disappear' when scary / dangerous / exciting stuff happens?




to be fair the "where were you Peter?" and "Clark you're okay?" tropes are quite common, its probably why heroes go for nerdy wet-blanket disguises


----------



## megamania (Oct 18, 2017)

billd91 said:


> What kind of kinky things do heroes do with their powers (assuming they sometimes feel the urge to do kinky things with them)?




Daredevil listens in.........
Every boy has thought of X-ray vision..... some girls I bet also
Dream entering characters........it is only a dream afterall


Need it be said......   Purple Man


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 18, 2017)

megamania said:


> Daredevil listens in.........
> Every boy has thought of X-ray vision..... some girls I bet also
> Dream entering characters........it is only a dream afterall
> 
> ...




then theres that joke about the Invisible man...


----------



## megamania (Oct 18, 2017)

Random image that is so wrong.

Johnny Storm eats bean burritos.    They begin to process.....  Flame on!      Great Fireballs !!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to hell for that one....


----------



## billd91 (Oct 18, 2017)

megamania said:


> Dream entering characters........it is only a dream afterall
> 
> 
> Need it be said......   Purple Man




Those aren't kinkly, they're rapey. *BIG* difference.


----------



## Eltab (Oct 19, 2017)

How does Aquaman manage to breathe air or water and be fine in either for extended periods?

Lifeguards &c would find this ability to be very useful.  (So would the swimmers they have to save from drowning.)
Pearl divers could extend their time underwater if they didn't have to worry about another breath.
Scuba gear manufacturers see a threat to their market.
Could somebody research an injection for this ability that lasts for say half a day?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 19, 2017)

Eltab said:


> How does Aquaman manage to breathe air or water and be fine in either for extended periods?
> 
> Lifeguards &c would find this ability to be very useful.  (So would the swimmers they have to save from drowning.)
> Pearl divers could extend their time underwater if they didn't have to worry about another breath.
> ...




That's just like asking "How does Superman manage to fly?" -- it's his superpower. Along with talking to fish.


----------



## MarkB (Oct 19, 2017)

Eltab said:


> How does Aquaman manage to breathe air or water and be fine in either for extended periods?
> 
> Lifeguards &c would find this ability to be very useful.  (So would the swimmers they have to save from drowning.)
> Pearl divers could extend their time underwater if they didn't have to worry about another breath.
> ...




See, this is exactly the sort of thing that led the Atlanteans to stay hidden away from the surface world.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 19, 2017)

Better question: the Atlantean and other marine/amphibious humanoids of many comic book worlds live in fully immersed cities- not domed cities full of air.  Given what we know of fish, what kind of plumbing systems do they have?  By that, I mean lavatories.

IOW, do Atlanteans just pee & poop any old time?


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 19, 2017)

How can Aquaman talk to whales, they are mammals..it makes no sense

[video=youtube;fMHG3gRZ2ik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMHG3gRZ2ik[/video]


----------



## MarkB (Oct 20, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Better question: the Atlantean and other marine/amphibious humanoids of many comic book worlds live in fully immersed cities- not domed cities full of air.  Given what we know of fish, what kind of plumbing systems do they have?  By that, I mean lavatories.
> 
> IOW, do Atlanteans just pee & poop any old time?




Who do you think invented the three seashells?


----------



## Random Bystander (Oct 20, 2017)

Eltab said:


> Could somebody research an injection for this ability that lasts for say half a day?



Dost thou mean to say that Detective Comics Comics does not have such a superhero or supervillian? I am astounded!


----------



## Eltab (Oct 21, 2017)

Morrus said:


> it's his superpower.



Gah.  How unimaginative and banal.

Were I in a comic book world, I suppose I would become an 'institutional villain' (not a super-villain).  I'd keep inviting superheroes over to my medical clinic for 'just a few tests'.  You know - CAT scan, MRI, thermal imaging, electron microscope, biopsy, poke them with needles, that sort of thing.  
If somebody gets prickly about it, I could use my connections and 'rat him out' to the EPA (anybody who shoots energy blasts), FAA (anybody who flies), Civil Rights (any mind-reader) or some other regulatory agency that will hassle him for the next 20 issues - unless he agrees to take the tests I offered in the first place.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 21, 2017)

Eltab said:


> Gah.  How unimaginative and banal.
> 
> Were I in a comic book world, I suppose I would become an 'institutional villain' (not a super-villain).  I'd keep inviting superheroes over to my medical clinic for 'just a few tests'.  You know - CAT scan, MRI, thermal imaging, electron microscope, biopsy, poke them with needles, that sort of thing.
> If somebody gets prickly about it, I could use my connections and 'rat him out' to the EPA (anybody who shoots energy blasts), FAA (anybody who flies), Civil Rights (any mind-reader) or some other regulatory agency that will hassle him for the next 20 issues - unless he agrees to take the tests I offered in the first place.




Supervillain name: Dr. Nuisance.

Of course, raining on your parade*:

1) not the EPA, you want the ATF, FBI and state & local police agencies for discharging firearms or using explosives 
2) the FAA only has jurisdiction over aircraft & flying devices; natural aviators would be immune 
3) not sure you could nail the mind Readers like that.  Plus, at least one would know your intent as soon as you formed it, and might take steps...







* 'cause I'm a lawyer


----------



## Eltab (Oct 22, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> not the EPA, you want the ATF, FBI and state & local police agencies for discharging firearms or using explosives



I'm going after the pollution aspect - discharges, residues, damaging pre-1970s buildings with asbestos in the walls, &c.  
But sure, I'll pile on the other agencies too!


----------



## Eltab (Oct 22, 2017)

Another question:

Why do all the psychics and mind-readers show up in / near NYC or other places with millions of people thinking thoughts constantly - imagine the overwhelming racket!
Professor X never visits Ghost Town WY (Population 13) for some peace and quiet.


----------



## Eltab (Oct 22, 2017)

megamania said:


> Johnny Storm eats bean burritos.    They begin to process.....  Flame on!      Great Fireballs !!!!!!!!!!



Does he get a one-shot-only boost to his Fly speed out of it?
Can he carefully time himself so as to blast down a wall (well maybe a cubicle partition)?
"Listen, Reed.  Do you hear Morse Code?"


----------



## megamania (Oct 22, 2017)

There are so many ways to twist / pervert a character's powers.     Most of my ideas are NOT gramma friendly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 22, 2017)

megamania said:


> There are so many ways to twist / pervert a character's powers.     Most of my ideas are NOT gramma friendly.




You're thinking of Plastic Man, Elastic Lad, and Mr. Fantastic again, aren't you?  Metamorpho, perhaps?


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 23, 2017)

Saw this commercial:
[video=youtube;C__7RqnBiws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C__7RqnBiws&sns=em[/video]

Immediately thought of Alicia Masters and Ben Grimm...


----------



## megamania (Oct 23, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You're thinking of Plastic Man, Elastic Lad, and Mr. Fantastic again, aren't you?  Metamorpho, perhaps?




Sounds like a challenge.    Best lover.... shape changers are up there.  telepaths are up there.  illusionists are okay.  But what about Daredevil.   Increased sense of touch and hearing.    Would how to time certain...... ah.... hi gramma

Bruce Banner gets excitable when..... hi Gramma.... no.... just on EN World    and Hulks up.   Poor woman.

Thor hammer time jokes

Thing..... so many junk jokes........


Anyhow..... pushing my luck with Gramma.....  dirty ol' lady watches my every move.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 23, 2017)

Remember, with Banner, it isn't getting "excited", it is getting _*angry*_hat triggers the change.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 23, 2017)

Hmmm...Martian Manhunter: all the benefits of Mr. Fantastic, all the problems of Superman.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 23, 2017)

Suddenly, I feel sorry for Billy Batson.  Eternal childhood + superman-like adult body.

In his normal form, the only interest he'll get is from would-be pedos or kids matching his visual age that would seem wrong to get involved with.  In his adult form, it's the Superman problem again.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 23, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Remember, with Banner, it isn't getting "excited", it is getting _*angry*_hat triggers the change.




wasn't this explored in one movie (cant remember if live or animated) Bruce had the heart rate monitor watch which he also checked during love making to ensure he didnt over exite himself

and its hillarious that this discussion of superhero quirks has taken the giant leap into the gutter - love it


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 23, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> wasn't this explored in one movie (cant remember if live or animated) Bruce had the heart rate monitor watch which he also checked during love making to ensure he didnt over exite himself
> 
> and its hillarious that this discussion of superhero quirks has taken the giant leap into the gutter - love it




Could be- I haven't seen any of them. 

As for where the conversation has veered...THAT was inevitable, but hopefully only periodic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 23, 2017)

What do you eat if you live in a hidden lair in a relatively inaccessible location?

Who does the maintenance work?  Cleans the septic tank?


----------



## MarkB (Oct 23, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What do you eat if you live in a hidden lair in a relatively inaccessible location?
> 
> Who does the maintenance work?  Cleans the septic tank?




The life of a sidekick / henchman is not a glamorous one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 23, 2017)

MarkB said:


> The life of a sidekick / henchman is not a glamorous one.




Still...even the Boss is going to have issues with blaming MRE Roulette after a while, and will be itching for a change.  And he won't exactly be able to fly to the Pizza Hut nearest Demon Skull Island without attracting somebody's attention.

And how much stuff can he reasonably fit in The Demon Plane to supplement the minions'  twice monthly trips to Sam's and a good Army/Navy surplus store?


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 23, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What do you eat if you live in a hidden lair in a relatively inaccessible location?
> 
> Who does the maintenance work?  Cleans the septic tank?




have you not seen the Temple of Doom? Monkey brains and live baby snakes are standard villanous fare.

what I want to know is where does Ironman pee?


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 23, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> have you not seen the Temple of Doom? Monkey brains and live baby snakes are standard villanous fare.
> 
> what I want to know is where does Ironman pee?




Asked and answered:

[video=youtube;SL7tmPKoN6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL7tmPKoN6w[/video]


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 23, 2017)

you know what..a lot of the issues brought up in this thread have actually been answered one way or another in various comics/films/cartoons over the years....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 23, 2017)

Not the Atlantean pee/poop thing.


----------



## MarkB (Oct 23, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Still...even the Boss is going to have issues with blaming MRE Roulette after a while, and will be itching for a change.  And he won't exactly be able to fly to the Pizza Hut nearest Demon Skull Island without attracting somebody's attention.




Still the sidekick / henchperson's job.

"Hyperlad, I'm peckish. Pop down to the corner shop and pick up some muffins, and those fruit-flavoured teabags - the good stuff, not the store-brand ones."

"But sir, the corner shop is 238 miles away through trackless swamp and jung-"

"No excuses, boy - it's character building!"



> And how much stuff can he reasonably fit in The Demon Plane to supplement the minions'  twice monthly trips to Sam's and a good Army/Navy surplus store?




He doesn't need a whole plane. The sidekick just takes along his utility belt and fills it up - those things have near-unlimited storage space.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 24, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not the Atlantean pee/poop thing.




that supports an entire ecosystem


----------



## Hussar (Oct 29, 2017)

It’s this sort of thing that keeps me away from superhero rpg’s. 

But to add to the list:

Given the coverage of cameras today, how could a superhero possibly hide his identity?

While Batman might not kill, why hasn’t anyone else, and there are lots, chucked the various recurring villains off a building?

For that matter, why aren’t various villains whacking other villains?  It’s not like Lex Luthor has anything in common with Joker.


----------



## billd91 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hussar said:


> While Batman might not kill, why hasn’t anyone else, and there are lots, chucked the various recurring villains off a building?
> 
> For that matter, why aren’t various villains whacking other villains?  It’s not like Lex Luthor has anything in common with Joker.




Joker and Lex cooperated several times, actually, starting way back in 1957.
And if heroes killed their recurring villains, aside from them no longer recurring, that would be a big burden on the writers and make the comics nothing but a gritty, Iron Age fest of bleakness. And nobody really wants that.


----------



## MarkB (Oct 29, 2017)

billd91 said:


> Joker and Lex cooperated several times, actually, starting way back in 1957.
> And if heroes killed their recurring villains, aside from them no longer recurring, that would be a big burden on the writers and make the comics nothing but a gritty, Iron Age fest of bleakness. And nobody really wants that.




Also, we do see various villains trying to kill each other often enough. Quite often, it's up to the hero to save one from another.


----------



## Hussar (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh, I understand the reasons.  Which are all sort of meta-level reasons that don't really reach down to the level of the actual fiction.  I mean, you've got someone like a crime boss Falcone, who has lots of money. Why not just hire Deadshot, and execute these guys that are hurting your business?  Batman's bad enough, but, at least he's not trying to burn the city to the ground.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 29, 2017)

Hussar said:


> Oh, I understand the reasons.  Which are all sort of meta-level reasons that don't really reach down to the level of the actual fiction.  I mean, you've got someone like a crime boss Falcone, who has lots of money. Why not just hire Deadshot, and execute these guys that are hurting your business?  Batman's bad enough, but, at least he's not trying to burn the city to the ground.




_Venture Brothers_ answers this humorously and neatly with The Guild of Calamitous Intent.  Essentially, the villains are all part of a cartel with rules about...well, everything.  Step out of line, and you MIGHT get killed.  Note: some guild members- being evil, sneaky people- secretly do break those rules and DO plot to have other members whacked without official permission.

And heroes rarely get killed because that’s against most of the rules for “Arching”.


----------



## Eltab (Oct 31, 2017)

billd91 said:


> if heroes killed their recurring villains, aside from them no longer recurring, that would be a big burden on the writers and make the comics nothing but a gritty, Iron Age fest of bleakness.



OTOH, from time to time the writers could have a new villain make his presence known by killing off some old semi-retired B-Team villains from yesteryear.


----------



## Eltab (Oct 31, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Supervillain name: Dr. Nuisance.



I'm going to have to set up a second EnWorld account now, and give myself lots of XPs and Laughs ... and a case of schizophrenia.
But every good villain has an interesting personality quirk that the hero can discover and exploit, right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 31, 2017)

Eltab said:


> I'm going to have to set up a second EnWorld account now, and give myself lots of XPs and Laughs ... and a case of schizophrenia.
> But every good villain has an interesting personality quirk that the hero can discover and exploit, right?




And vice versa!


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 9, 2017)

trappedslider said:


> How can Aquaman talk to whales, they are mammals..it makes no sense
> ]




The 'talks to fish' thing is something only from satirical sites on the internet and possibly the old cartoons - the correct thing is that he can telepathically communicate with any marine creature.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 9, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> where exactly does a New York teenager get the chemicals to make web fluid?




High school chemistry labs, Plus, you know, you can just order that stuff and have it delivered.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 9, 2017)

Eltab said:


> How does Aquaman manage to breathe air or water and be fine in either for extended periods?
> 
> Lifeguards &c would find this ability to be very useful.  (So would the swimmers they have to save from drowning.)
> Pearl divers could extend their time underwater if they didn't have to worry about another breath.
> ...




Both Aquaman and Aqualad (either Garth or Jackson) are hybrids, and differ from other atlanteans. Usually, it's absorbing o2 through the skin, depending on the writer. As hybrids, they both get a load of physiological abilities most Atlanteans don't have.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 9, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 9) How did a bunch of (seemingly) low-tech or tech-eschewing Amazons create an invisible plane with advanced aeronautic & avionic technology...along with completely invisible fuel?  And what is the operatonal range of that thing, considering she probably can't get her invisible fuel anywhere else but Themyscira?
> 
> How do you read dials on an invisible aircraft?




In earlier comics, the Amazons also had a super-science tech base, which they also used to create things like the Purple Healing Ray and the telepathic radio. The plane doesn't really require controls - WW controls it via the same telepathic radio tech built into her tiara. 

Since it's never been shown as being fueled, we could assume it's range is infinite. Despite it having props or a 'jet' engine, it's probably not a fuel-using technology, since it's also going into outer space, under. water, etc, etc. 

Later versions of the plane have it made from morphing alien crystal, capable of assuming any form and, in fact, being able to shrink and fit into WW's belt.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 9, 2017)

trappedslider said:


> What are the insurance rates for everyone?




Higher  
The Marvel Universe at least address some of the issues by having a whole crew of people that deal with the aftermath of superhero battles -- Damage Control (you see them a little bit in the newest Spider-Man movie), and law firms (like Goodman, Lieber, Kurtzberg & Holliway, the firm that She-Hulk worked for) that exist specifically to deal with superhuman legal issues (need modern id for your person pulled out of the distant past, or who is dead but still walking around? You go to them).


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 9, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That often get handwaved away:
> 
> 3)  How do tech guys build, maintain & repair their stuff and still maintain their secret identities?  Why doesn't someone notice unusual parts being made and shipped to stately Wayne Manor?  The Batmobile does NOT use parts readily available at Pep Boys.
> 
> (Also, why doesn't the Batmobile get ticketed, booted, and towed?  It's an unlicensed, unregistered, uninspected car with no insurance?)




Batman has a few trusted people that do know who he is to handle that sort of thing, usually Lucius Fox. When your purchasing head is in on the thing, it's simplicity itself to re-route packages, hide contents, etc etc - plus, pretty much every computer system is going to have been compromised by him anyway). Over the years there have been lots of explanations of where he gets those wonderful toys. The most recent one being simply that Bruce Wayne announced he'd created a subsidiary called Batman Inc to provide funding and tech for recognized crimefighters.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 9, 2017)

WayneLigon said:


> High school chemistry labs, Plus, you know, you can just order that stuff and have it delivered.




yeah, nah both Du Pont and BASF have given up on attempts to make artificial spidersilk and the Germans AMSilk have got a team of 22 scientist using E Coli to grow silk proteins, I don't think that stuff is available on ebay...


----------



## ccs (Nov 9, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> yeah, nah both Du Pont and BASF have given up on attempts to make artificial spidersilk and the Germans AMSilk have got a team of 22 scientist using E Coli to grow silk proteins, I don't think that stuff is available on ebay...





Web fluid =/= spidersilk.  No where even close.  How Parker made the initial stuff from high school chem lab stock is anyones guess....


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 9, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> yeah, nah both Du Pont and BASF have given up on attempts to make artificial spidersilk and the Germans AMSilk have got a team of 22 scientist using E Coli to grow silk proteins, I don't think that stuff is available on ebay...




No, but it is available from scientific supply warehouses or biotech firms. In bulk. 
Plus, Peter is vastly smarter than anyone working at those facilities, too


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Nov 9, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> yeah, nah both Du Pont and BASF have given up on attempts to make artificial spidersilk and the Germans AMSilk have got a team of 22 scientist using E Coli to grow silk proteins, I don't think that stuff is available on ebay...




You can, in fact, get a CRISPR kit on Amazon...


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 9, 2017)

Michael Silverbane said:


> You can, in fact, get a CRISPR kit on Amazon...




wow seriously? Super villains have never had it so easy!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 3, 2017)

“Invulnerable” superbeings on occasion encounter and fight beings of comparable or even superior power.  Some, but not all, are noted for having regeneration powers as well.

About those who don’t...

What happens when they take a beating short of lethal?  Concussion, breaks, internal bleeding, organ failures- all of these are possible outcomes for us mere mortals, and are treatable.

But if the Thing fights the Hulk, and suffers a ruptured spleen, an internal decapitation, a torn ACL, a brain bleed or something requiring internal imaging and surgery to treat, how do they get help?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 3, 2017)

Have we mentioned unnatural affinity to spandex?


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 3, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> “Invulnerable” superbeings on occasion encounter and fight beings of comparable or even superior power.  Some, but not all, are noted for having regeneration powers as well.
> 
> About those who don’t...
> 
> ...




but Thing is made of Rock - there is no Spleen to rupture, and the issue has been looked at a few times hasn't it? There's Superman being operated on using Kryptonite scalpels and the scene in Luke Cage where Night Nurse has to go through his eye socket to get inside his head because she can't cut his skin.

which does beg the question - with those mutants made of elemental stuff (be it gas, water, rock etc) what happens to the food they eat?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 3, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> but Thing is made of Rock - there is no Spleen to rupture, and the issue has been looked at a few times hasn't it? There's Superman being operated on using Kryptonite scalpels and the scene in Luke Cage where Night Nurse has to go through his eye socket to get inside his head because she can't cut his skin.




He isn’t made of rock, he has a rocky exterior.  We can see his eyes and tongue regularly.  As I recall, his blind GF has heard his heartbeat.  He breathes.  Together, that all implies heretained a normal, though ingredibly durable human-like interior physiology post-transformation.  

If the Thing still troubles you, substitute Doc Samson, the Abomination, Thor or another one of his other classic sparring partners.

And yes, it occasionally gets addressed, but not NEARLY as often or thoroughly as it could/should be, given the sheer number of beat downs “invulnerable“ characters have delivered & received.


----------



## Richards (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's another "Calvin and Hobbes" comic, this one accurately depicting a vicious beating - including a shattered spine - taken by a (presumably) invulnerable character.

The Effects of the Hyper-Phase Distortion Blaster

Johnathan


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 4, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> He isn’t made of rock, he has a rocky exterior.  We can see his eyes and tongue regularly.  As I recall, his blind GF has heard his heartbeat.  He breathes.  Together, that all implies heretained a normal, though ingredibly durable human-like interior physiology post-transformation.
> 
> If the Thing still troubles you, substitute Doc Samson, the Abomination, Thor or another one of his other classic sparring partners.
> 
> And yes, it occasionally gets addressed, but not NEARLY as often or thoroughly as it could/should be, given the sheer number of beat downs “invulnerable“ characters have delivered & received.




I always end up thinking in terms of the Rifts RPG, SDC and Magadamage, when it comes to invulnerable comic book characters. One of my favourite characters was an invulnerable superhero based anti-hero I called "Stainless", who would occasionally be picked up and used as a blunt object by our party's dragon character, against his will. Comedy generally ensued.


----------

